

Tell HN: Outlook.com email headers contain IP addresses - larrys

Outlook.com emails, (unlike gmail), contain a header which is X-Originating-IP: which reveals the IP address that you are sending email from (same as hotmail).
======
rogerbinns
Every webmail service I looked at has done that, with the exception of gmail.
And if you send the email to gmail using SMTP then your originating IP will be
kept.

Or in other words gmail is the only webmail service that lets the sender hide
their IP address.

